# AG Ultra Deep shine or Extra Gloss protection?



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Which one is best? I have a black BMW, and I have some people say that the UDS is good on a black car? But is the UDS a protective coat (wax)?

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ultra Deep Shine is an all in one product, which is designed to work on its own, and is supposed to be best for darker cars.

In reality, it has poor durability, and offers nothing looks wise over Super Resin Polish.

SRP, topped with 2/3 layers of EGP will not only look superb, but will also last you a good couple of months.

However, there are better alternatives to EGP, such as Collinite 476S, but for ease of use and ease of availability, EGP is hard to beat.

You could also consider the TW Extra Gloss sealant and Megs NXT2.0 if purchasing from Halfords.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks mate, really good answer to the question 

SRP only needs to be put on once dosnt it? Then few coats of EGP


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gravy said:


> Thanks mate, really good answer to the question
> 
> SRP only needs to be put on once dosnt it? Then few coats of EGP


Indeed, nice thin application of SRP to cleanse the paint, fill some swirls and prepare the paint for the sealant, then get a coat of EGP down.

EGP is fussy about what it bonds to, but it was made to partner SRP, so no issues there.

Also, if you are layering, you really need to leave 24 hours between layers, else curing/removal will be a pain I'm afraid.

Lastly, for each layer, apply VERY thinly and leave for 45mins - 1 hours before removal, or again, it can be a pig to remove.

3 coats seems optimal to me - just add another each time you wash.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Indeed, nice thin application of SRP to cleanse the paint, fill some swirls and prepare the paint for the sealant, then get a coat of EGP down.
> 
> EGP is fussy about what it bonds to, but it was made to partner SRP, so no issues there.
> 
> ...


Thats a bugger with the waether being the way it is at the moment, soon as it rains, and because of the wind blowing stuff onto the car you need to wash your car again lol!

Thanks alot for your help


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No problem - you're most welcome.

Let us know how you get on please 

Russ.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Out of all the different products i tried the best combo is used so far is:

SRP then EGP then 3 coats of Collinite 476's.

I estimate its gives at least 4-5 months protection.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gravy said:


> Which one is best? I have a black BMW, and I have some people say that the UDS is good on a black car? But is the UDS a protective coat (wax)?
> 
> Thanks


UDS is good and is an all in one cleaner wax, the durabilty is enough to be getting on with and is ok to apply in this weather, I clean a Black Merc c220 and have applied a cleaner wax , i applied some again 5 weeks later black always looks good after a polish/wax and there are plenty of applications per 500ml so a bottle should last you a year :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd agree that UDS is a good product and better than many would believe. I think it's often dismissed even by those who have never used it. I've had some great results from UDS and would definately recommend it as a good all in one product. I would have thought with a bit of prep and clay and a decent wash regime you would get 3 month protection from it.

There is alot of hearsay on product durability and if I recall collinite 476 was struggling in the massive wax test being conducted on this forum..?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

MrDUB said:


> Out of all the different products i tried the best combo is used so far is:
> 
> SRP then EGP then 3 coats of Collinite 476's.
> 
> I estimate its gives at least 4-5 months protection.


That is the combo on my fiesta at the moment and it is lasting ages even with the dirty roads.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I also think UDS is a good product. It also will work under wax so I've used it very successfully under 2 layers of Collinite 915. Very nice.

It fills well and has a bit of bite to it, even removed a bird poo etch completely, after a few gos, something SRP wasn't doing.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

UDS does provide a nice finish on dark paints.

without topping off with a wax though, I find UDS is only good for about 3-4 weeks in terms of durability.

I think I prefer the SRP & EGP combo out of the two. SRP and a couple of coats of EGP should be good for 3 months. I tend to use this combo on my family's cars for ease of use & durability Occasionally I will top off the EGP with a wax for a wetter look / added durability.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> That is the combo on my fiesta at the moment and it is lasting ages even with the dirty roads.


Yeah, its the best combo so far i've found, even leaving out the EGP i think it would be just the same durability, maybe not as much shine though!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> I also think UDS is a good product. It also will work under wax so I've used it very successfully under 2 layers of Collinite 915. Very nice.
> 
> It fills well and has a bit of bite to it, even removed a bird poo etch completely, after a few gos, something SRP wasn't doing.


Agreed,

I found UDS better side by side to SRP on dark colours.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I've a bottle of UDS I've never used. Might use it on some neighbours car witha topping of 476s.

Has anyone ever used UDS with a PC/rotary?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

green-blood said:


> I've a bottle of UDS I've never used. Might use it on some neighbours car witha topping of 476s.
> 
> Has anyone ever used UDS with a PC/rotary?


Yes, with a rotary - not exactly a success!

I imagine it would work quite well with a PC on a slow speed, but on the rotary it dried far too quickly. SRP is definitely better by machine.

Wax on top works really well, and saves the rigmarole of the EGP process.

Even when I use SRP I use Turtlewax's Protective Extra Gloss instead of it, the long cure time is such an annoyance with EGP.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

green-blood said:


> I've a bottle of UDS I've never used. Might use it on some neighbours car witha topping of 476s.
> 
> Has anyone ever used UDS with a PC/rotary?


Works great with a PC. as does SRP


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

yep, used SRP with success on my PC, just never used this bottle of UDS. Suppose I may as well get some use from it


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, re. EGP, are you saying that if you don't leave it long enough before buffing then it is it difficult to buff off? I'm going to use for the first time soon.



RussZS said:


> Indeed, nice thin application of SRP to cleanse the paint, fill some swirls and prepare the paint for the sealant, then get a coat of EGP down.
> 
> EGP is fussy about what it bonds to, but it was made to partner SRP, so no issues there.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

You do need to leave for a long time to cure and i found it quite difficult to buff off but the thinner you apply it the better


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

SRP is mostly fillers
UDS is mostly wax with just a few filling properties (so i was told on here)

UDS is definatley better on black/dark coloured cars, and doesn't leave as much dust.

My favourite combo on my sapphire black BMW is UDS followed by natty's blue paste .

Polish/wax for under 20 quid. Can't complain.

Jay


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Use you SRP to get the paint up to scratch. Then use Optiseal, this stuff is a fantastic product, very easy to use, a wipe on and leave product and it looks amazing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

330ci said:


> SRP is mostly fillers
> UDS is mostly wax with just a few filling properties (so i was told on here)
> 
> UDS is definatley better on black/dark coloured cars, and doesn't leave as much dust.
> ...


Do you get dust with SRP? If so you're using far too much of it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

not much, although im saying you get a lot less with UDS, its an easier product to work with IMO.

Jay


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

UDS has 100% extra free and EGP has 50% extra free in some places like Motor Worldxst the moment. Got my SRP from there when same deal was on that earlier this year.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, UDS works better if you clay the car first, for example with Bilt Hamber Soft that only needs water as lube. The durability of the shine and gloss is good but no offers the beading and protection of Meguiar´s NXT 2.0.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

That megs nxt range is only fit for wheels at best, i found it garbage on paintwork.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> That megs nxt range is only fit for wheels at best, i found it garbage on paintwork.


Id agree with that, I didnt get on with the 2.0 nxt tech wax, left dark patches and had very poor durability, I found UDS a lot easier to work with and gave much better results for a lot less effort.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

bigmc said:


> That megs nxt range is only fit for wheels at best, i found it garbage on paintwork.


+1,do not rate at all,although not gone near it in a few years tbh.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I have two Audi, one with UDS (clayed with BH Soft) and is good, OK. But this is my A4 (not clayed) with Meguiar´s NXT 2.0 and has an incredible shine, gloss and depth on the surface. Its durability is very good. Easy to work if you apply fine coats. I don´t need to wax the car again in many months. It´s my own experience.

Greetings


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe its because youre over in Spain mate and dont get as much rain as we do in the UK, perhaps thats what effects the durability for me? I was getting about 2 weeks max from it.

It did give a nice 'wet' look but I always had dark patches (I did apply ultra thin) every time I used it I had to go around the car the following day with some QD to remove, but again, maybe thats down to temperature? perhaps its doesnt work as well in colder conditions?

As long as youre getting good results with it and are happy, thats all that matters really, your Audi looks good.


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

*Motor Worldxst ?*

Google doesn't bring anything back for Motor Worldxst. What is the web address?

thanks



mattykhz said:


> UDS has 100% extra free and EGP has 50% extra free in some places like Motor Worldxst the moment. Got my SRP from there when same deal was on that earlier this year.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry typo. Should be motor world


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

80skid said:


> Maybe its because youre over in Spain mate and dont get as much rain as we do in the UK, perhaps thats what effects the durability for me? I was getting about 2 weeks max from it.
> 
> It did give a nice 'wet' look but I always had dark patches (I did apply ultra thin) every time I used it I had to go around the car the following day with some QD to remove, but again, maybe thats down to temperature? perhaps its doesnt work as well in colder conditions?
> 
> As long as youre getting good results with it and are happy, thats all that matters really, your Audi looks good.


Well, many people in the distance think that in Spain all the country is sunny and hot. That isn´t true. I live in the NW with an oceanic climate where rain and cold are frequent, maybe not comparable to UK but with much rain. Here, the summer is short. 2 weeks max for NXT is an incredible short time. I was getting about three months. But not only, many people in others forums say the same. I always go around the car with a second mf and I don´t have patches. Try to do that.

Greetings:thumb:


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Done mine. ONR>SRP>EGP on the wheels too.

So what you I try for those scratches that are a bit too deep for the SRP?


Sealed for the winter by Dan K ™, on Flickr


----------

